# Porque nos roubam os espaços verdes?



## Agreste (12 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

Mais um caso onde tudo está errado. Porque nos roubam os espaços verdes?

Um suposto investimento de 270 milhões em 20 anos? Qual é o banco que paga isto? Vender casinhas para ir financiando o resto? Comércio? 



> Cascais vai perder a sua única mancha verde. Em causa está uma nova urbanização de mais de 930 fogos junto à praia de Carcavelos, que terá também comércio, serviços e um novo hotel, num investimento privado que atinge os 270 milhões de euros. O projecto está ser contestada pelos movimentos de cidadãos do concelho de Cascais, que admitem mesmo avançar para tribunal para parar o projecto.
> A nova construção está prevista no novo Plano de Pormenor Espaço de Reestruturação Urbanística de Carcavelos Sul (PPERUCS), em discussão pública na Câmara de Cascais.
> 
> A Plataforma de Cidadania Cascais, um movimento de cidadãos, coloca em causa o projecto, sobretudo pela volumetria dos novos prédios a ser construídos, perto do colégio St. Julian’ s, em Carcavelos. “Cremos ser de lamentar que os termos deste Plano de Pormenor se pautem por replicar, naquela que é a única mancha verde digna desse nome em toda a extensão da Marginal no concelho de Cascais, um modelo de intervenção urbanístico digno dos anos 60-70”, alertam os cidadãos, reconhecendo, contudo, a necessidade de recuperar a Ribeira dos Sassoeiros, “sobretudo no que toca a saneamento”.
> ...


----------



## frederico (12 Fev 2014 às 21:06)

Isto é ridículo. O Ordenamento tem de mudar radicalmente. 

A população está a decair, e além das áreas despovoadas nos centros urbanos começam já a surgir áreas despovoadas nos subúrbios. Qualquer dia haverá gente quase a oferecer moradias só para não pagarem o IMI.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2014 às 00:28)

É pena que o litoral continua a saque dos interesses, sendo este local onde faço a parte off-road da minha "voltinha" de bike , tenho pena que vá dar lugar a mais betão, por acaso já tinha visto escrito junto á praia esta menção-protesto, fico triste, 
mas se fosse só isto, eu como bom conhecedor do nosso litoral, que gosto de fotografar tenho assistido a autenticos assaltos ás matas para dar lugar ao betão de luxo, pois que se lixem as dunas, as reservas ecológicas, etc, etc é preciso é encaixar quito a qualquer preço, a herdade da Comporta é um claro exemplo disso, lagoa de Óbidos outro exemplo,
temo por exemplo que o belissimo litoral Alentejano um dia seja "betonizado" que penso que já faltou mais.
Este ano espero fazer um registo em video antes que acabe, enfim.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2014 às 01:08)

> Cascais vai perder a sua única mancha verde.



Puro sensacionalismo. Digno do Correio da Manhã. 

Não é que seja a favor do projecto, nem nada que se pareça, mas quando comecei a ler a noticia, pensei que iam dar cabo de vez da mancha florestal junto ao Guincho. (Entre o Cabo da Roca e o Cabo Raso). Aquela a que teimam em pegar fogo todos os anos.
Interesses imobiliários? Hum...
Mas é uma zona que considero algo vergonhosa em termos de natureza. Já se fazia daquela região, algo bem melhor.
Aliás, basta olhar para a Serra de Sintra. As vertentes sul da serra, passam os verões a arder. Ora aqui, ora ali.

Localizando o concelho de Cascais e a mancha florestal, referida na noticia, no mapa:












É uma zona que precisa, sem dúvida de uma intervenção. Até porque todos os anos é fortemente castigada pelos carros e autocarros que ali estacionam naquela espécie de "estepe" junto à marginal.

A praia de Carcavelos é a maior praia da linha de Cascais. Imensamente procurada de verão. 
Faria todo o sentido que aquela mancha verde/estepe, fosse requalificada numa área de lazer. As famílias que ali vão à praia, ficariam bem mais contentes.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2014 às 01:44)

Deve ser intervencionada sim senhora, como passo um pouco pelo interior para fazer os poucos trilhos vejo coisas "estranhas" e até tenho algum receio de passar, mais nesta altura do ano, e muito entulho depositado cada vez mais 

faz-me lembrar a Fonte da Telha, foi demolida umas determinadas habitações, mas não se fez mais nada, hoje ( é a praia que frequento no verão ) é um caos quer o estacionamento quer as entradas e saidas, que se for para um dos extremos pode-se demorar quase 2 horas a sair ( +- 500 mts ) se por exemplo houver um aumento do vento e o pessoal sair quase ao mesmo tempo devido ao estacionamento caotico.


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Fev 2014 às 10:01)

sempre que passo aí no verão para ir mais para a frente, e se houver vento ,tenho que fechar os vidros do carro com tanto pó.
A fonte da telha é uma vergonha,habitualmente vou para a parte não vigiada(porque tenho um cão)e ao fim de semana é a loucura


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2014 às 12:33)

O novo calçadão de Quarteira. E aposto que vão entubar o barranco do género vale do jamor. Se for preciso pagar ao proprietário para desistir do projecto então que se pague.


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2014 às 22:42)

Numa outra perspectiva... alguém no AKI de Braga achou que se podiam deitar 300 litros de tinta plástica branca nas águas pluviais...

Rio Este - Fotos da Rádio Universitária do Minho (Luís Costa).


----------



## CptRena (30 Abr 2014 às 23:41)




----------



## camrov8 (1 Mai 2014 às 21:24)

uma coisa seja dita pelo que li o municipio não descansou até achar o culpado, abrindo as tampas do saneamento desde o rio até finalmente descobrirem a polvora, merito seja dado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mai 2014 às 23:05)

> *Câmara de Braga responsabiliza loja do AKI por descarga de tinta no rio Este*
> 
> Afluente do Ave ficou branco, numa faixa de vários quilómetros, após despejo de 300 litros de tinta pelas águas pluviais
> 
> ...


Fonte: Jornal Público


----------

